# For the oldheads, Rap City freestyles



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

Who remembers the good old days before skinny jeans and "swag"? 

Post your favorites, I know I'm not the only one who used to love this show.

I'll start with a killer.

DMX LOST RAP CITY FREESTYLE - YouTube


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

One of the best, and you can pretty much watch as he went from the incredibly fast and hilariously explicit Slim Shady to the more mainstream Eminem which I personally don't prefer.

Best freestyles are at 0:44 and 3:30

Rap City - Five Eminem Freestyles - YouTube


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

my fav


----------

